# Sexing Frontosa's



## Luhann (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi,

Any help on sexing Frontosa? In the pic I have 2 Burundi Fronts.

I suspect the smaller one is a male given the long fins, the bigger one I just purchased 2 days ago. I think its a female, she is 3 years old.

Thanks


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Luhann said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any help on sexing Frontosa? In the pic I have 2 Burundi Fronts.
> 
> ...


Frontosa are somewhat hard to sex and you can't tell by looking at the fins. Here's a link that I think can help: https://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/frontosa_sexing.php


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can also check out the following link Male or Female for more pics and how to do it.

Be aware that sometimes you will need to wait until a female has laid eggs at least one time before you will be able to see the difference more easily.


----------

